# Starship, Enterprise, Model #1 Natural



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

This is my first go at building a "Starship". I went parts hunting this morning and found a bunch. I really wanted to find a "Complete" Starship in tree, but not this morning. I'll try again tomorrow.

All the parts are NC RHODODENDRON.

The complete parts list is:

RHODODENDRON FORKS AND LIMBS
FIVE SCREWS
SINEW
SUPER GLUE

I don't have a cutting mat big enough to cut a 17" band set. I did remember that I had bought some Alliance 64s at Office Depot. I don't know if they are any account or not. I am clueless about working with the "rubber bands" I'll have a go at it tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im hooked ! i need to see this in action.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

You know, this does actually look like the Enterprise a little...Great work mate!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

PUKKA!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome...and by the way what does a NC RHODODENDRON look like (tree)? I live in NC and never seen one!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Jesus Freak said:


> Awesome...and by the way what does a NC RHODODENDRON look like (tree)? I live in NC and never seen one!


Thanks

I'll post a good picture when I get one. It is a "Mountain Shrub" that can get large (small tree). It has real aromatic flowers (usually, purple and white) long,slick, green leaves. Usually grows in North facing,darker/shadier areas.

Bill

btw I love your Screen name. Good for you, to not be ashamed to share your faith!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks man, no im proud to be a Christ follower!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very inventive and ingenious! -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is "naturally" unique!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A "Cro Magnon" Natural. That is truely awesome WT! Very ingeniuos. Kudos Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, THAT's pretty cool... a natural Starship slingshot! Kinda funny too...
There's some interesting shapes in your setup, looks like there's some possibilities if it were turned upside down as well!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow. It looks like it is made from bones. Nice.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning! Great work mate.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cool ! MM


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"WOW", a sniper natural.
Great work friend


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE KIND WORDS!

It was quite fun to build.

Bill


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Neanderthal meets 2001.


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

In the stone age you would have been a hero. Nowadays it just looks fantastic and is a great idea!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bravo. Can't wait to get it banded up


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Speechless,


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the first shooting video of the "ENTERPRISE"

Hope you enjoy!

Bill


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Out of this world!!!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The Crutch.


----------

